# SOAKING WHITE FISH FILLETS



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

ive heard seachem nourish is good to soak/marinate your fish fillet in for your p's. are there any other products out there you guys find just as good or better?

getting my 1" wild red's this am from pedro and im pumped, to start PUMPING them up.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

I would recommend the following as a vitamin supplement for soaking food in...remember let the food soak for at least 20 mins. BEFORE feeding








Boyd's Freshwater VitaChem


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I got nourish and i let the food soak for about 20 mins. I emailed seachem and they told me 10 mins is enough.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

When you say seachem products I hope you don't mean plant fertilizer.. Do NOT soak it in them and feed to your fish it can't be good for em.

Boyds vitachem is the best vitamin supplement


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nourish, not flourish











Trigga said:


> When you say seachem products I hope you don't mean plant fertilizer.. Do NOT soak it in them and feed to your fish it can't be good for em.
> 
> Boyds vitachem is the best vitamin supplement


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i would still go with boyds vita chem man


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

what makes one better than the other?


----------

